# Hip Opening Techniques



## Kaygee (Jun 5, 2012)

Would anyone out there care to share any of the "hip-opening" stretching techniques that they may use?
I have a hard time with roundhouse and hook kicks because my hips are so tight. I know I can get them up there, I just have to find a way to stretch my hip out. The height that I have gained on my Inside-Outside, Front and Side Kicks in the past year tells me that I can get any kick up high. But I am an old man, so I may be asking a lot here......lots of people's bodies are built different ways, perhaps I am just not made to excel at roundhouse and hook kicks.

*shrug*

I have searched online and purchased books and did everything that they suggested. I have seen a but of a difference in my height on my roundhouse and hook kicks, I just want to get them higher.

Thanks in advance for all helpful responses!


----------



## mber (Jun 5, 2012)

I think persistence will work well, just stretching every day helps a lot. If you have someone you can work with regularly, try standing with your side to the wall, with your hands on the wall for balance. Then have your partner grab hold of your leg and gently start easing it upward until you feel the pain. Have your partner hold it there while you breath and try to relax. Try to keep your back straight and face towards your stretched leg as much as possible. If you can hold it for a little, you might find it gets easier, though it might take a few weeks of this to get to the point where you can have your partner lift your leg in further successive stages. 

Do this with an experienced and gentle partner -- someone who understands the pain of stretching, definitely not someone too young, they tend to be...exuberant...when it comes to these things, and don't always know how to take it slowly. 

Truthfully, though, maybe you should start looking for ways to modify your style to fit your body's needs? As martial artists we can convince our bodies to do many things, but an important part of martial arts is also recognizing, accepting, and working with your body as its needs change.


----------



## Kaygee (Jun 6, 2012)

mber said:


> I think persistence will work well, just stretching every day helps a lot. If you have someone you can work with regularly, try standing with your side to the wall, with your hands on the wall for balance. Then have your partner grab hold of your leg and gently start easing it upward until you feel the pain. Have your partner hold it there while you breath and try to relax. Try to keep your back straight and face towards your stretched leg as much as possible. If you can hold it for a little, you might find it gets easier, though it might take a few weeks of this to get to the point where you can have your partner lift your leg in further successive stages.
> 
> Do this with an experienced and gentle partner -- someone who understands the pain of stretching, definitely not someone too young, they tend to be...exuberant...when it comes to these things, and don't always know how to take it slowly.
> 
> Truthfully, though, maybe you should start looking for ways to modify your style to fit your body's needs? As martial artists we can convince our bodies to do many things, but an important part of martial arts is also recognizing, accepting, and working with your body as its needs change.



Thank you. Since I have started TSD, I stretch every single day. There has not been one day that has gone by (where I wasn't ill) that I have not stretched at least for 15 minutes. Most times, however, I will stretch for 30-60 minutes a day.......I usually do it while watching TV......I stretch and watch TV at the same time.........

I don't really have anyone to help me on a regular basis with the technique that you mentioned, but when I do have one, I will try it. Thank you very, very much!


----------

